# Delphi Funktion gesucht



## HeaDHunteR (22. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

Suche die Delphi Funktion wo ich den Pfad eingebe, Delphi checkt den Pfad und zeigt mir die Stelle von dem letzten Backslash an.

wie ist die?

mfg
HeaDHunteR


----------



## wisl (15. November 2010)

Habe länger kein Delphi genutzt, aber mir ist diesbezüglich keine Funktion bekannt. Mit IncludeTrailingPathDelimitter kannst du aber einfach sicherstellen, dass an jedem String hinten einer dran hängt. Dann ist der Backslash auf dem letzten Zeichen des Strings.
Vielleicht hilft dir das: http://delphi.about.com/od/delphich...epath-delphi-challenge-entry-paul-bennett.htm
Ansonsten die Funktion einfach selbst schreiben, sollte ja kein Problem darstellen.

Viele Grüße!


----------

